# 811 Dishnetwork Newbie question



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

I have had to reset the 811 twice since 6/17 install for black screen/missing picture. The guide comes up, but the picture is missing. Don't know if this is known as the BSOD?

My EPG displays only in a 4:3 format while the programming displays in 16:9. Is this normal for the 811? I thought I remembered the EPG being 16:9 until after the last reset...  ...but could just be early alzheimers. The 942 guide fills the 16:9 screen.

After researching the DBS forums, I recently received a Club Dish number from BFG and called Dish Depot out of LaBelle/Clewiston, FL to install my system. Thanks everyone!

On the day of Dishnetwork install, I called DTV to cancel my service and the CSR recommended I check DTV satellite launch info on DBSTalk!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Freckles said:


> I have had to reset the 811 twice since 6/17 install for black screen/missing picture. The guide comes up, but the picture is missing. Don't know if this is known as the BSOD?
> 
> My EPG displays only in a 4:3 format while the programming displays in 16:9. Is this normal for the 811? I thought I remembered the EPG being 16:9 until after the last reset...  ...but could just be early alzheimers. The 942 guide fills the 16:9 screen....


That is indeed, the BSOD. Some have reported that it tends to decrease in frequency over time.

The 811 EPG does not fill the screen. The 942 does. You may have early onset Alzheimer's, but that isn't one of the symptoms. 

And welcome to the site. :welcome_s


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Mikey said:


> That is indeed, the BSOD. Some have reported that it tends to decrease in frequency over time.
> 
> The 811 EPG does not fill the screen. The 942 does. You may have early onset Alzheimer's, but that isn't one of the symptoms.
> 
> And welcome to the site. :welcome_s


Thanks for the help with the diagnostics and the diagnosis! What a deal. :lol:
And thanks for the welcome to a Newbie like me.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Freckles said:


> Thanks for the help with the diagnostics and the diagnosis! What a deal. :lol:
> And thanks for the welcome to a Newbie like me.


We were all newbs at one time or another - even me. I was a newb before electrons were invented. :grin:

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Nick said:


> We were all newbs at one time or another - even me. I was a newb before electrons were invented. :grin:
> 
> Welcome! :wave:


Thanks Nick! Calling myself a "newbie" is a blatant oxymoron... I hesitate to use a word containing "moron" after admitting that I *thought* I remembered the 811 EPG filling the 16:9 screen. :eek2: Of course, this would involve another diagnosis...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome Freckles.... I missed your post. Sure sounds like a BSOD to me.


----------

